# Bethany's Makeover Pics



## bethany14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi all,
We've made some progress and I thought I'd share!  (Translation: It's been steady raining for 20hrs straight and I have nothing better to do  )
Check 'em out at: http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=43637982/a=20126573_20126573/t_=20126573


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 6, 2006)

Cool pics!


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Bethany:
Thanks for the pictorial up-date, it looks good. How did you go about reclaiming the street right of way? Did you actually fight city hall and win?
Keep up the good work!
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 7, 2006)

Still raining here...
Hi Glenn,
We didn't have to fight City Hall   We got lucky, and as a pal o'mine always says, it's better to be lucky than to be good.  We're just inside the Old Town limits, and they're dumping $$ into straightening this ole city out.  Literally straightening our roads, which gave us our front yard back.  In 1936 (or 38?) our house was the first on this street (after prior homes were destroyed by fire in 1910) and the neighborhood wasn't 'developed' until the mid-70's.  By then the owners of our place had already paved the street to accommodate getting directly to their property.  The asphalt actually ran around our house to the backyard and they built a parking pad back there.  Wish I had pics of that...but that was before I got my dig cam.  Anyhoo, the city came out to repave our street and add sidewalks, and we got the better end of it.  The poor folks on the other side of the street lost land--but it was never theirs to begin with.  Of course their disappointment was evident, and our joy was modestly contained


----------

